# Tyne and Wear IHS March Meeting



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The next meeting of the Tyne and Wear IHS will be held on the 25th March and as per normal will be held at Team Reptiles. We're going to be discussing Chameleons with guest speaker to be announced. Meeting starts at 6pm as always.


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Should be a good un, chameleons are cool


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry!! i'm super late with the minutes from the last meeting!

so here we go februarys meeting minutes!

adam could unfortunately not attend this months meet, and sends his apologies.

the 6month plan for the next meetings in case anyone did not get one;

february 26th, guest speaker on Rhacodactylus (thanks again Lauren!)

march 25th, guest speaker on Chameleons
The final plans for the combined tyne and wear and tee side IHS show in JUly will be discussed!

april 29th, inverts, tarantulas and true spiders

may 27th, frogs and toads

june 24th, summer BBQ and equipment swap shop!


During this meeting the committee was re-elected, and the new committee is as follows - Chair Tara, Vice Chair Lewis, Treasurer Chris, Secretary Me and Tom, and Events Co-ordinators Adam and Adam

There is also a club email address if anyone has anything they'd like to bring up or discuss - [email protected]il.com

p.s i promise i'll post minutes quicker next time!

thanks
rachel


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Minutes for March's meeting held on Sunday the 25th. 

The original topic for this month’s meeting was chameleons however due to complications we made adjustments and decided to discuss frogs instead. A chameleon talk will be scheduled at a later date. 
Steven Winter kindly stepped in to do the talk as he has a stunning collection of frogs which he kindly brought down to the meeting. 

Tara delivered an introduction to the meet by discussing the upcoming IHS North East show planned around July/August time however more information will be available at a later date. 
Trips to Houten Reptile show and Kempton Park Reptile show were also discussed as well as organizing a summer barbeque for the club. Again more information will become available in the near future. 
Finally the issue of the ban on invasive species started by the European Commission was raised and if anyone would like more information on this then please contact the club on *[email protected]* to receive a link to the questionnaire. Also available is FBH’s advised answers to the questionnaire. 

The discussion began with Steve presenting various different species of frog both from his own collection and the shop. His talk was excellent and his knowledge on frog keeping was outstanding. The species he included in his talk were Fire Bellied Toads, Pacman frogs, Milk frogs and Golden Mantella’s. 
Tara also joined in with Steve and discussed Haitian Giant Tree frogs and File-eared tree frogs. 

Overall this month’s meeting was a huge success and everyone enjoyed the discussion.

Thanks, 
Tom.


----------

